# Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de



## snakehunter (18 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
habe mich vor Weihnachten bei my-weihnachtskalender.de
registriert und soll nun 59 Euro für Premium zahlen?
Habe dort nichts gelesen das das was kostet?
Ein Member sagte er fand was ganz unten in der Mail?
Meine frage muß ich nun zahlen, da sie mich nicht aufmerksam
gemacht haben?
Normal nicht oder?

Bitte antwotet mir

*****


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



snakehunter schrieb:


> Bitte antwotet mir


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999


----------



## snakehunter (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Also nix zahlen u. mir kann nix passieren?

Danke


----------



## sascha (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> Also nix zahlen u. mir kann nix passieren?



Der Captain schrieb, du sollst lesen. Damit sollte die Frage geklärt sein.

Im Übrigen scheint es, als würde die Drahtzieher des "Adventskalenders" tatsächlich weiter versuchen Geld zu kassieren - obwohl sie ja vom Verbraucherschutz gerichtlich wegen ähnlicher Angebote abgemahnt wurden (Urteil des Landgerichts Hanau vom 07.12.2007, Aktenzeichen 9 O 870/07). Vielleicht sollte man das den vzbv-Juristen mal stecken?


----------



## snakehunter (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Danke Sascha für Deine nette Hilfe,
habe vorher alles gelesen, aber man bleib eben
halt nervös u. denke der Captain hatt nicht die Zeit
auf alles so genau einzugehn...


Vielen Dank

Super hier!!!


----------



## Vermeer76 (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin auch ich auf My-Advendskalender.de reingefallen und habe wie zu erwarten, vor ein paar Tagen eine Rechnung in Höhe von 59 Euro bekommen. (diese lag in meinem Spam-Ordner) Ich habe daraufhin im Internet mir verschiedene Musterbriefe rausgesucht, das beste davon zusammen gefügt, und passende Urteile mit dazu geschrieben. Dies habe ich dann per E-Mail und per Fax an Ihnen geschickt.

Anschliessend bin ich heute zur vzbv gegangen und habe denen kurz den Fall geschlildert. Denen war die Firma bereits bekannt und haben mir dazu geraten Wiederspruch einzulegen. (welches ich bereits per E-Mail + Fax getätigt hatte) Desweiteren haben Sie mir empfohlen nicht zu zahlen. Ich müsste mich jedoch auf Briefe von Inkassobüros und Anwälten gefasst machen. Diese jedoch könnte ich ignorieren. (die wollen einen damit nur unter druck setzen)

Erst wenn wirklich ein Mahnbescheit vom Gericht kommt, müsste man inerhalb von 14 Tagen diesen Wiedersprechen (dies dann am besten per Einschreiben) und dann müsste erstmal die Gegenseite Beweise vorlegen, das sie im Recht sind. Darüber jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nichts im Internet gefunden, das so eine Firma wirklich mit Erfolg geklagt hat. Also bleibt locker wenn ihr "Drohbriefe" oder ähnliches erhaltet. Dies ist nur heisse Luft.

Ich habe auch bereits heute per E-Mail antwort auf meinen Wiederspruch bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem My-Adventskalender.de - Support
> 
> ...



Ich werde denen aufgrund dieser E-Mail ein letzes mal zurück schreiben und dann werden Sie erst wieder vor Gericht von mir zu hören bekommen.
Ich werde Euch hier auf den laufenden halten, und hoffe ebenfalls von Euren Berichten lesen zu können.

MFG Vermeer76


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> Stand: Das Unternehmen wurde abgemahnt und erfolglos zum Unterlassen aufgefordert. Das Landgericht Hanau hat eine einstweilige Verfügung erlassen.


Siehe Seite 9 oben.


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Zum Thema my-adventskalender.de gibt es jetzt auf unserer Seite eine aktuelle Einschätzung des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (vzbv):

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...de-zahlungspflicht-nur-bei-gueltigem-vertrag/


----------



## Vermeer76 (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen.



Ich frage mich bei diesen Punkt, welche Leistungen die meinen... wisst ihr was die als Leistung sehen?



> Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.



Auch dieser Punkt ist mir nicht ganz klar, ich habe nach meiner "Anmeldung" keine bestätigungsemail bekommen.... habt ihr eine bekommen?



> Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vgl. BGHZ 139, 36. Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.



Frage an Euch, war diese Kennzeichnung wirklich von Anfang an so? Oder haben die die Seite nach der Abmahnung der Verbraucherzentrale diese geändert/angepasst? Wenn ja, hat zufällig jemand einen Screenshoot vom altem Zustand und kann diesen online stellen?

Wieso kann man diese Firma nicht das Handwerklegen? Konto Sperren... u.s.w.? Denn ich schätze mal das viele aus Angst zahlen werden, sobald sie Post vom Inkassobüro oder Anwalt bekommen.

MFG Vermeer76


----------



## sascha (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

@Vermeer76

Bist du in der Lage zu lesen und zu verstehen? Wenn ja, lese den Beitrag vor deinem einfach mal durch. Dann erübrigen sich alle deine Fragen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Guten Abend,

@sascha: Klar kann ich lesen... nur die Bedeutung was die genau als Leistungen bezeichnen verstehe ich nicht, und habe deswegen nachgefragt.

Auch die anderen Fragen die ich gestellt habe, gehen nicht aus dem Schreiben hervor... oder? 

Habe heute überedings eine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung von der Mahnstelle bekommen. (lag im Spam Ordner)

Mal schauen wann die mir ein Inkassobüro oder nen Anwaldschreiben schicken.

MFG Vermeer76


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Habe heute überedings eine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung von der Mahnstelle bekommen. (lag im Spam Ordner)
> Mal schauen wann die mir ein Inkassobüro oder nen Anwaldschreiben schicken.


Na und - wen interessierts?
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...tskalenderde-vorsicht-vor-versteckten-kosten/


----------



## blowfish (6 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann die mir ein Inkassobüro oder nen Anwaldschreiben schicken.



Die werden kommen, dass ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Und das da Antworten auf deine gestellten Fragen kommen, wird wohl nicht passieren. Das sind doch Computergenerierte Antwortmails.


----------



## Destiny (6 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dieser Rechnung von 59 €. Ich kann mir aber keinen Anwalt leisten, wie mach ich das denn jetzt? ich habe hute die 2. Mahnung von denen bekommen und auch eine E-Mail zurückgeschrieben, dass es nicht erkenntlich war und mit Rechtsbeistand gedroht, das hat die völlig kalt gelassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Destiny schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber keinen Anwalt leisten, wie mach ich das denn jetzt? i.


Entweder selbst ist der Mann:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
oder Verbraucherzentrale


Destiny schrieb:


> und auch eine E-Mail zurückgeschrieben, dass es nicht erkenntlich war und mit Rechtsbeistand gedroht, das hat die völlig kalt gelassen.


automatische Mailbeantwortungsprogramme pflegen keine Gefühle zu haben


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> automatische Mailbeantwortungsprogramme pflegen keine Gefühle zu haben



...ebenso wenig wie Wiesbadener/Frankfurter Briefkästen....


----------



## Vermeer76 (14 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe zwischendurch das Landgericht in Hanau angeschrieben, welche mir heute geantwortet haben. In dem schreiben Sie u.a.:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
es ist zutreffend, dass hier vom Verbraucherverband ein Unterlassungsurteil erwirkt wurde, was demnächst auch von der Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift veröffendlich wird.

Wer zufällig an den Artickel kommt (die Seite ist leider kostenpflichtig), könnte dies ja evtl. hier posten.

Gruß Vermeer76


----------



## webwatcher (14 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Wer zufällig an den Artickel kommt (die Seite ist leider kostenpflichtig), könnte dies ja evtl. hier posten.


Wenn er kostenpflichtig ist, darf er hier nicht gepostet werden.


----------



## Vermeer76 (14 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wenn er kostenpflichtig ist, darf er hier nicht gepostet werden.



Stimmt auch wiederrum... schade... *g* Aber vieleicht gibt es das Urteil dazu ja auf einer anderen Seite demnächst online zu lesen.

Gruß Vermeer76


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wiederrum... schade... *g* Aber vieleicht gibt es das Urteil dazu ja auf einer anderen Seite demnächst online zu lesen.


Das wird das betreffende Urteil wohl sein!


----------



## Pfadfinder (14 März 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo,
nach dem Stand von Medien und Recht 21.02.08 befindet sich das Verfahren in Berufung.
Wann darüber entschieden wird/wurde, ist mir nicht bekannt.
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1523
Wenn rechtskräftig, könnte man die Leitsätze (z.B. 4.+5.) den meisten Anbietern und deren Inkassobutzen um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo zusammen,

nach knapp 3 Wochen Ruhe von diesem Verein, habe ich gestern per e-mail und heute per Post meine 1. Mahnung bekommen. Ich soll jetzt 59€ + 5€ Mahngebühren zahlen. Ansonsten drohen mir weitere Kosten für mich.

Die scheinen noch nicht aufzugeben. Wisst ihr evtl. wie man sich gegen diese Vorgehensweise wehren kann, ohne dafür zu bezahlen? Denn so langsam nervt es mich.

Habt ihr schon Post von denen bekommen?

Gruß Vermeer76


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Garnichts tun  hat noch nie etwas gekostet. Außer dämlichen  Drohungen fällt den Brüdern nämlich nichts  ein.

Lies die Links im Posting von Captain Picard und entspann dich
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=226786#post226786


----------



## Sweet Angel (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

hallo
hab heute auch eine sogenannte letzte Mahnung bekommen 
Letzte Mahnung was soll das heißen hatte nie vorher was gehört von denen ??
So wie ich das seh ist das ja wohl voll die abzocke oder wie 
ging mir schonmal mit einer seite vornamen.de 
meine Frage ist nun werd aus den ganzen artikeln nicht so schlau sorry
muss man das nun zahlen oder nicht??


----------



## Sweet Angel (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Vermeer76 schrieb:


> nach knapp 3 Wochen Ruhe von diesem Verein, habe ich gestern per e-mail und heute per Post meine 1. Mahnung bekommen. Ich soll jetzt 59€ + 5€ Mahngebühren zahlen. Ansonsten drohen mir weitere Kosten für mich.


oh bei dir waren es 59€ + 5€ mahnkosten für die erste Mahnung bei mir waren es 59€ + 5 € für die letzte Mahnung alles etwas seltsam sorry für den doppelpost bin total durch den wind


----------



## Brest (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Sweet Angel schrieb:


> bin total durch den wind


Das merkt man irgendwie. 

Also zuerst mal: Beruhigen.

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (vielleicht auch andere Threads in "Allgemeines" - fast überall die selbe Masche)

4) Beruhigen. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Aufregung. Wirklich keinen. Alles nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Sweet Angel (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

bor das ist alles so kompilziert weiß immer noch nicht genau ob ich das nun zahlen muss oder nocht :wall:


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Sweet Angel schrieb:


> bor das ist alles so kompilziert weiß immer noch nicht genau ob ich das nun zahlen muss oder nocht :wall:


Also die oben von "Brest" geposteten Links sind alles andere als kompliziert.
Da bist du die erste, die das behauptet. Im Gegenteil: Selbst eher lesefaule User waren bisher vom ersten Text begeistert. Und von den Katzenjens-Videos sowieso. Sorry, aber ein klein wenig musst du dich schon einlesen, um zu erkennen, warum du etwas (nicht) machst.


----------



## Sweet Angel (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

naja ich muss die AGB ja wohl akzeptiert haben denn sonst hätten sie ja meine adresse nicht 
aber ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht erinnern das es kostenpflichtig war und auf die seite komm ich auch irgendwie nimmer um das nach zu schaun 
werd mir das alles nochmal in ruhe durchlesen


----------



## Sweet Angel (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

hab es gefunden als in der ADB steht es drin ziehmlich weit unten mit den 59€ 
also demnach muss man wohl doch zahlen


> 4. Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen
> 
> Für die Teilnahme an My-Adventskalender.de gilt der bei der Bestellung angegebene Preis von 59 €.
> Er ist auch unter Ziff. II 7. dieser Geschäftsbedingungen einzusehen.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Sweet Angel schrieb:


> hab es gefunden als in der ADB steht es drin ziehmlich weit unten mit den 59€


genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Gerichte sehen das mit großem Mißfallen
Preis haben klar und deutlich erkennbar zu sein und nicht als Ostereiersucherei 


Sweet Angel schrieb:


> also demnach muss man wohl doch zahlen


Mit dieser Ansicht stehst du hier allein. Wenn du absolute Sicherheit haben willst,  geh zur Verbraucherzentrale, die kennen  diese faulen  Tricks schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Sweet Angel schrieb:


> hab es gefunden als in der ADB steht es drin ziehmlich weit unten mit den 59€
> also demnach muss man wohl doch zahlen


Wie wäre es, wenn du dich endlich mit den oben geposteten Links auseinandersetzen würdest?
Dann würdest du lesen (oder im Falle der Katzenjens-Videos sehen und hören), dass es zum Geschäftsmodell gehört, Preise nicht deutlich darzustellen. Seit über zwei Jahren wird das deutschsprachige Internet von solchen Seiten überschwemmt. Verbraucherschutzzentralen und auch Foren wie dieses haben sich mit diesem Phänomen auseinandergesetzt und sind schon längst zum Schluss gekommen, dass laut Gesetz die Preisangaben viel deutlicher dargestellt werden müssen als nur ganz unten auf der Seite oder gar nur in den AGB. Endgültig entscheiden tun das zwar die Richter, aber die haben kaum Gelegenheit dazu. Denn indirekt bestätigen diese Anbieter auch diese These, indem sie sich aufs Drohen beschränken, aber nicht vor Gericht gehen, um sich das Geld zu holen. Ganz, ganz selten taten sie dies und holten sich Abfuhr von den Richtern.

Noch einmal: Wenn du dir die oben geposteten Links durchliest, dann wirst du vieles anders sehen als zuvor.


----------



## Sweet Angel (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

wie gesagt ich werd das alles in ruhe nochmal druch lesen und dann mit meinem Mann besprechen was wir machen sollen


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Sweet Angel schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich werd das alles in ruhe nochmal druch lesen und dann mit meinem Mann besprechen was wir machen sollen


Hoffentlich das Richtige:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...tskalenderde-vorsicht-vor-versteckten-kosten/


----------



## Lodda1 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute auch Post von My-Adventskalender.de bekommen! "Letzte Mahnung"! Soll 64 € zahlen und das gleich zwei Mal, da meine Freundin den selben Brief bekommen hat! Tja, ich habe natürlich keine große Lust für so nen "scheiß" Kohle rauszuhauen! :-?
Weiß jemand, wo ich nen Musterbrief finde, den ich dieser Firma senden kann? Oder soll ich mich einfach gar nicht um diesen Brief kümmern und Mahnung Mahnung sein lassen...?

Danke schon mal!!!!


----------



## sascha (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> Weiß jemand, wo ich nen Musterbrief finde, den ich dieser Firma senden kann? Oder soll ich mich einfach gar nicht um diesen Brief kümmern und Mahnung Mahnung sein lassen...?



Warum stellst du Fragen, die hier schon zig-tausendfach beantwortet sind? Gibts dafür einen Grund?  :roll:


----------



## Lodda1 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Entschuldigung...! Tut mir echt leid! Wie konnte ich nur! :roll:
Dann such ich halt weiter!


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Lodda1 schrieb:


> Dann such ich halt weiter!


steht  zwar auf der vorherigen Seite, aber als Extraservice nur für dich 

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (vielleicht auch andere Threads in "Allgemeines" - fast überall die selbe Masche)

4) Entspannen


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Ob du mit denen in Kontakt treten willst (bzw. in welcher Form) oder nicht, musst du selbst entscheiden. 

Dieser Link (zusätzlich zu den von webwatcher schon geposteten) ist auch interessant:
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Weiter drunten findest du auch Musterbriefe.


----------



## Lodda1 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Danke schön! :-p


----------



## Sweet Angel (12 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

habe gerade mal einen Brief an die Verbraucherzentrale geschrieben mal sehn was die schreiben zusätzlich werd ich aber auch zum Anwalt gehn ich trau dem ganzen nicht so ganz


----------



## sascha (12 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Sweet Angel schrieb:


> habe gerade mal einen Brief an die Verbraucherzentrale geschrieben mal sehn was die schreiben zusätzlich werd ich aber auch zum Anwalt gehn ich trau dem ganzen nicht so ganz



Was die Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema my-adventskalender zu sagen hat, kannst du hier in allen Details nachlesen. Wir haben ein Interview mit einem Juristen des Bundesverbands der Verbraucherzentralen zu my-adventskalender geführt.


----------



## Sweet Angel (13 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Was die Verbraucherzentrale zum Thema my-adventskalender zu sagen hat, kannst du hier in allen Details nachlesen. Wir haben ein Interview mit einem Juristen des Bundesverbands der Verbraucherzentralen zu my-adventskalender geführt.



hab die mail eh zurück bekommen absender nicht bekannt toll und das auf der offizellen seite oki hab mir das eben gerade durchgelesen trotzdem bin ich sehr unsicher und werde mich per anwalt ochmal absichern sorry das ich so ängstlich bin:wall:


----------



## sascha (13 April 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> trotzdem bin ich sehr unsicher und werde mich per anwalt ochmal absichern



Tu das.


----------



## Vermeer76 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten von My-Adventskalender. Heute habe ich eine Rechnung von der Anwaltskanzlei K. G. aus München bekommen. In dem werde ich aufgefordert mitlerweile 103,98 Euro zu zahlen. Ich habe über diese nette Anwältin folgendes im Internet gefunden:

[.....]

Auch im TV kam mal ein Bericht über diese Kanzlei.

Also von mir sieht sie keinen Cent....

Gruß Vermeer


----------



## sylvi4u (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo, mir ist genau dasselbe passiert. 
Habe auch heute den netten Brief aus München bekommen, mit der Aufforderung, innerhalb von 10 Tagen 103,98 zu zahlen... dabei hatte ich doch schon einen EBf/Rückschein an diese MyAdventskalender-Leute geschickt. :wall:
In der Mahnung wird behauptet, ich hätte mich Anfang Dez. angemeldet (natürlich sieht das besser aus für einen Adventskalender), aber das stimmt gar nicht, ich habe Anfang Januar oder vlt. auch Ende Dez. da mal geklickt, weil ich mich gewundert habe, was JETZT ein Adventskalender soll... Habe sogar noch gesehn, dass das 59 Euro kostet und NICHT ABGESCHICKT! Irgendwie müssen die das trotzdem bekommen haben. 
Was machen wir jetzt? Ich zahle auf keinen Fall, möchte aber auch nicht über meine Rechtsschutzvers. gehen, das würde mich ja auch 100 Euro Selbstbeteiligung kosten. :unzufrieden:
Gruß S.


----------



## sylvi4u (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Interessant ist noch, dass von "My-Adventskalender" alles per E-mail kam, bis auf die letzte Mahnung vor dem Anwaltsbrief, die kam auf einmal auch mit der Post... tztz *Finger-an-Stirn-tippe*


----------



## Wembley (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



sylvi4u schrieb:


> möchte aber auch nicht über meine Rechtsschutzvers. gehen,


Die wirst du nach menschlichem Ermessen hier eh nicht brauchen. 
Dass die dein Brief (inkl. Einschreiben und Rückschein) nicht interessiert, sollte dich aber auch nicht überraschen. Was aber dir egal sein kann.


----------



## sylvi4u (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Die wirst du nach menschlichem Ermessen hier eh nicht brauchen.
> Dass die dein Brief (inkl. Einschreiben und Rückschein) nicht interessiert, sollte dich aber auch nicht überraschen. Was aber dir egal sein kann.



Tja, ich bin halt manchmal so plont :wall: ... und was mach ich jetzt? Nochmal einen Ebf/Rückschein an diese Anwaltskanzlei?


----------



## Wembley (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



sylvi4u schrieb:


> Nochmal einen Ebf/Rückschein an diese Anwaltskanzlei?


Was erwartest du dir davon? Außer natürlich, dass du damit die Deutsche Post sponsorst.


----------



## W-48 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer in eurem Schreiben als "Mandant" und mit welcher Adresse angegeben ist. 
Bei mir mahnt die gute K**** G****** für Online Content LTD aus Wiesbaden, auf der "Letzten Mahnung"  vor vier Wochen hatte die Firma ihren Briefkasten noch in Oberursel. 
Wenn die ärmsten jetzt nach den Konten auch alle vier Wochen die Briefkästen wechseln müssen, habe ich noch Hoffnung.


----------



## HUmax (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



W-48 schrieb:


> Bei mir mahnt die gute K**** G****** für Online Content LTD aus Wiesbaden, auf der "Letzten Mahnung"  vor vier Wochen hatte die Firma ihren Briefkasten noch in Oberursel.


Die wechseln öfters mal "das Büro".


----------



## katzenjens (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo,

sag mal die Adresse in Wiesbaden. Die in Amöneburg ist jedenfalls "offline" und der Briefkasten ist zerbröselt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## drboe (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



sylvi4u schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin halt manchmal so plont :wall: ... und was mach ich jetzt? Nochmal einen Ebf/Rückschein an diese Anwaltskanzlei?


Bist Du scharf auf diese "Brieffreundschaft"? Außer dem schon erwähnten "Sponsoring" - eine feine Bemerkung - signalisierst Du dadurch eigentlich nur Deine Unsicherheit, was die Gegenseite zum Anlaß weiterer Belästigung nimmt. Ich zitiere einmal http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/:



> Das Geschäftsmodell der Internetvertragsfallen ist nur deswegen so lukrativ, weil es den Verantwortlichen der Seiten immer wieder gelingt, die Betroffenen zu verunsichern und ihnen einzureden, sie seien zur Zahlung verpflichtet.


Das ist leider exakt das, was diese Methode am Leben hält. Zwar wäre dem politisch ein Riegel vorzuschieben, aber wie seinerzeit bei den Dialern verharren die PolitikerInnen im Tiefschlaf oder üben sich im Weggucken, während diese Machenschaften zigtausendfach laufen. Da es hier um die Online Service Ltd. geht, anbei ein Hinweis auf ein Urteil, das der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband  gegen die erreicht hat: http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/953/index.html

Es gibt viele gute Gründe den nutzlosen Briefwechseln mit denen und deren Handlangern - meist zweifelhafte Anwälte - zu beenden. Man kann einfach ganz entspannt und reaktionslos abwarten. Nur so schläft das ein. Wenn man nicht reagiert, schreiben die noch eine Weile nutzlose Drohbriefe; dann merken sie, dass das sinnlos ist und geben auf. Sollte wieder erwarten ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, dann wird es spannend. Auf den muss man reagieren. Leider aber kommt der nie, u. a. weil der die Geld kostet. Und ein verlorener Prozess darum wäre noch teurer. Weshalb das ganze Prinzip eben nur bei denen wirklich lukrativ ist, die verunsichert zahlen (s.o.). 

M. Boettcher


----------



## sylvi4u (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Ah stimmt, das mit dem Mahnbescheid ist mir noch von einer anderen netten Firma in Erinnerung, war mir bloß entfallen. Unangenehme Sachen vergesse ich eben lieber schnell wieder... Das war auch so eine ähnliche Geschichte (Gratis-DVD versprochen, haha), ein Mahnbescheid kam nicht... Weil ich schon so Sachen erlebt habe, weiß ich ganz genau, dass ich zwar aus Neugierde die Felder ausgefüllt, dann gesehen habe, dass es was kostet und deswegen NICHT abgeschickt hatte an diese Online Service Ltd. - so steht es jedenfalls auf meiner Mahnung von dem genannten Anwalt, eine Adresse in Wiesbaden ist angegeben... na, die haben ja wirklich viel zu tun, wenn die alle paar Tage umziehen. *ggg*... Also lehnen wir uns zurück und warten ab, wann wir diesen Vorgang in den Schredder tun können...


----------



## sylvi4u (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



drboe schrieb:


> Bist Du scharf auf diese "Brieffreundschaft"? Außer dem schon erwähnten "Sponsoring" - eine feine Bemerkung - signalisierst Du dadurch eigentlich nur Deine Unsicherheit, was die Gegenseite zum Anlaß weiterer Belästigung nimmt.


Nein, igitt, bewahre, da weiß ich wahrhaftig mit meiner Zeit und meinem Geld Besseres anzufangen... 

Sylvia M.


----------



## Sweet Angel (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

so nun hab ich ein inkasse schreiben bekommen betrag ist jetzt über 100€ und immer noch nicht zahlen???


----------



## HUmax (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

-> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...g-oder-mahnung-bekommen-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html


----------



## W-48 (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> sag mal die Adresse in Wiesbaden. Die in Amöneburg ist jedenfalls "offline" und der Briefkasten ist zerbröselt.


Genau die: Wiesbadener Landstraße, Wiesbaden-Amöneburg. Ist ja interessant. Der Brief ist vom 14.05.2008. Mahnt die gute K. jetzt schon für Zombies? Die Aussage "Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert" ist doch eigentlich gelogen, wenn sie noch nicht mal die richtige Anschrift ihrer "Mandantin" hat ???


----------



## Feljander (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

hallo Ihr 

Ich hab auch Probleme mit Adventskalender.de.. 
Ich hab gestern auch so ein netten Schrieb von der Anwalskanzlei bekommen. Habe jetzt einen Brief verfasst wodrin steht, das ich das nicht zu zahlen habe. Ich habe dazu 2 Fragen.

a) Muss der Brief an die Anwaltskanzlei oder Adventskalender gerichtet sein? Oder gar beide? 

b)Überall steht Ebf/Rückschein. Was ist das, und muss das sein?

Ich danke für eure Hilfe

Felj


----------



## Wembley (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Feljander schrieb:


> a) Muss der Brief an die Anwaltskanzlei oder Adventskalender gerichtet sein? Oder gar beide?
> 
> b)Überall steht Ebf/Rückschein. Was ist das, und muss das sein?
> 
> Ich danke für eure Hilfe


Damit meint man wohl einen eingeschriebenen Brief mit Rückschein. Damit man ganz, ganz, ganz sicher geht. Nur ist es höchst umstritten, ob so etwas überhaupt notwendig ist. Viele User stehen auf dem Standpunkt, dass dies hinausgeworfenes Geld wäre. Du wirst hier viele User finden, die erst dann reagieren wollen, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Die leben derweil auch ganz gut. 
Aber wie und ob du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.
Lies dir diesen Artikel durch, welcher genau diese Thematik beeinhaltet. Der ist sehr interessant.
Da der Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo,

mal im Ernst: wieso wollt ihr immer wieder auf die schwachsinnigen Briefe der "Anbieter", der Inkassobüros oder Anwälten antworten?

Was versprecht ihr euch davon? Das die Damen und Herren aufhören zu drohen? Neeee, oder?

Heftet die Schreiben brav ab und gut ist. Man könnte auch auf einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht warten, wir müssen euch aber enttäuschen, da wird wohl sicherlich nix kommen. Und selbst wenn, ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle und dann ist Ruhe. Vor Gericht landen die Gesellen auf der Nase. Die leben bisher recht gut von den leichtgläubigen Opfern, welche sich dummerweise einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Feljander (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hehe ok, habs durchgelesen, danke. Ich werds wohl ohne machen.. kannst du mir noch sagen an wen ich das jetzt schicken muss? Der Brief ist ja von der Anwaltskanzlei, aber die eigentliche Forderung kommt ja von Adventskalender.. *grübel* Darum bin i mir echt net sicher an wen i das richten muss.


----------



## Feljander (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal im Ernst: wieso wollt ihr immer wieder auf die schwachsinnigen Briefe der "Anbieter", der Inkassobüros oder Anwälten antworten?
> 
> ...




Ich will auf der sicheren Seite sein, und mindestens ein Schreiben verfasst und denen geschickt haben..  Und weil es jetzt ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei ist, dachte i ... ein brief wäre nicht verkerht.


----------



## Wembley (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Feljander schrieb:


> Hehe ok, habs durchgelesen, danke. Ich werds wohl ohne machen.. kannst du mir noch sagen an wen ich das jetzt schicken muss? Der Brief ist ja von der Anwaltskanzlei, aber die eigentliche Forderung kommt ja von Adventskalender.. *grübel* Darum bin i mir echt net sicher an wen i das richten muss.


Dein Schreiben wird weder die einen noch die andere interessieren. 


Feljander schrieb:


> Ich will auf der sicheren Seite sein, und mindestens ein Schreiben verfasst und denen geschickt haben..  Und weil es jetzt ein Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei ist, dachte i ... ein brief wäre nicht verkerht.


Wo bitte besteht der Unterschied, ob dir der Anbieter oder eine Anwältin so einen Brief schickt? Klar, viele Leute kriegen das Zittern, nur weil sie das Wort "Anwalt" hören. Aber ein Anwalt ist kein Gericht. Außerdem solltest du wissen, dass die dir diesen Brief nicht persönlich geschrieben hat, sondern dass es sich (wieder einmal) um ein Massenschreiben handelt, dass von vielen informierten Usern nicht ernstgenommen wird. Davon gibt es viele, viele Tausende. Die Anwältin kennt deinen persönlichen Fall gar nicht.


----------



## wahlhesse (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hallo,

es macht keinerlei Unterschied, ob der Anbieter selbst, ein Inkassobüro, ein Anwalt oder Lieschen Müller etwas schreibt. Ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt hat keinerlei höheren Wert. Es kommt auf den Inhalt an.  Und was von dem Inhalt der Schreiben zu halten ist, ist hoffentlich bekannt.

LG
wahlhesse

(verdammt, der Österreicher ist immer schneller als ich  )


----------



## Feljander (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Okay, dann keinen Brief. Und wenn doch was kommt sag ich.. Dieser Wembley von Computerbetrug  Danke für die Informationen, kenne mi mit sowas nicht besonders aus. 

Werde nicht auf das Anwaltsschreiben reagieren.


----------



## Wembley (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Feljander schrieb:


> Okay, dann keinen Brief. Und wenn doch was kommt sag ich


Dass nix mehr kommt, kann ich dir nicht versprechen. 
Denn es kommen vielleicht noch Schreiben vom Anbieter, Anwälten, Inkassobüros. Aber alle sind gleich wenig Wert wie das Schreiben dieser Anwältin.
Erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (welcher aber auch noch kein Beinbruch wäre) muss man reagieren, wenn man die Zahlung verweigern will. Aber dass der kommt, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## susi491 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



> Absender
> 
> 
> *Einschreiben mit Rückschein*
> ...


...


----------



## susi491 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hey, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen, denn ich bin auch auf diesen Verein reingefallen und hab gerade die *letztmalige* außergerichtliche Mahnung erhallten. Nicht Bange machen lassen. Jedes Mal, wenn ich von Denen eine Mahnung bekommen habe, hab ich das obige schreiben ausgefüllt per Einschreiben per Rückschein an die Rechtsanwältin geschickt. LG Susi   PS. Nicht vergessen( ganz wichtig), sollte doch ein schreiben vom Gericht kommen, auf jeden fall Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



susi491 schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn ich von Denen eine Mahnung bekommen habe, hab ich das obige schreiben ausgefüllt per Einschreiben per Rückschein an die Rechtsanwältin geschickt.


Meinst Du nicht das es zu viel ist bei jeden Schreiben der Anwältin eine Reaktion zu zeigen? Das es nichts bringt, müsste Dir doch aufgefallen sein?

-> http://www.abzockwelle.de/m_031.htm


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



susi491 schrieb:


> und hab gerade die *letztmalige* außergerichtliche Mahnung erhallten. .




Da gibt es jede Menge Steigerungen von 

Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## susi491 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


Wenn Anbieter in ihren Drohbriefen also von Horror-Summen schreiben, lügen sie dich glatt an.


----------



## susi491 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Das stimmt schon, aber ich bin lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen.


----------



## HUmax (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Sicher ist man aber vor weiterer Belästigung nicht. Aber gut, wenn Du die Deutsche Post so unterstützen möchtest?


----------



## susi491 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Also, ich hab es zuerst an Advents-Kalender gesendet.Nach einiger Zeit kamen dann von der Anwältin die 3 Mahnungen. Angeblich brauch man erst, wenn Dir das Gericht schreibt ,Widerspruch einlegen, aber ich hab es vorsorglich trotzdem gemacht. LG Susi


----------



## susi491 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Sorry sascha, bin noch nicht so lange hier, darum hab ich nicht gewusst dass Du denn Bericht hier schon reingesetzt hast. Bitte um Verzeihung. LG Susi


----------



## sascha (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



susi491 schrieb:


> Sorry sascha, bin noch nicht so lange hier, darum hab ich nicht gewusst dass Du denn Bericht hier schon reingesetzt hast. Bitte um Verzeihung. LG Susi



Wir haben ihn sogar schon ca. 8456-mal hier reingesetzt. Aber dafür ist er ja da. Deshalb schadet auch der 8457. Verweis nichts


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Jetzt habe ich aber doch mal a Froch!

Wie war das damals mit dem Adventskalender - wie kamen die User zu dem Problem?



Kann es sein, dass das Teil per eMail-Spam einlief?
Kann es sein, das sich in der Nachricht nur ein Link befand, den die Leutchens klickten?
Was passierte danach?


----------



## Feljander (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Da gibt es jede Menge Steigerungen von
> 
> Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite




Ah perfekt. Ich hab in diesem Thread auch paar Beiträge geschrieben, dass i auch betroffen bin. Ich hab zwischenzeitig, immer mal wieder Mahnungen bekommen und jetzt eine "die letztmalige außergerichtliche" Mahnung bekommen. Hatte wieder bisschen Angst bekommen ^^ Aber schon wieder beruhigt *g* Danke ^^


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Feljander schrieb:


> Ich hab  jetzt eine "die letztmalige außergerichtliche" Mahnung bekommen.


Da stehst du ja erst ganz am Anfang des Inkasso-Stalkings 

Und SO geht es weiter...... :-D


----------



## Feljander (6 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hehe solange ich nicht wirklich was bezahlen muss, stört mich nur der Papiermüll...

Machen die auch sowas?


http://www.abzockwelle.de/images/guenther_2_mahnung.jpg

?!

Also, Mahnung ins Sichtfenster schreiben?


----------



## susi491 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Ist das die Anwaltskanzlei, die Dir geschrieben hat? Genau von Denen hab ich meine 3 Mahnungen erhalten. LG Susi


----------



## Vermeer76 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Sie geben scheinbar immer noch nicht auf. Auch ich habe heute meine 3. letzte Mahnung bekommen. Geben die denn nie auf? So langsam fühle ich mich von denen belästigt. Weis zufällig jemand, wie man gegen solche Belästigungen vorgehen kann? (möglichst kostenfrei) *g*

Na egal... ist eh nur ein weiteres Blatt, welches ich zu den vorhandenen Unterlagen abhefte, sollte dies ganze doch vor Gericht landen. (was ich eh nicht glaube)

MFG Vermeer76


----------



## susi491 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Ich hab mal im Internet nach geforscht. Unter---http://marketing.wiwi.uni-karlsruhe.de/institut/lehre/vorlesung/eBusiness_Spam.pdf
  Dort ist eine Liste, bekannter [........] Internetangebote. Da schau her, unsere lieben Freunde sind auch dabei. Ich denke mal, wir brauchen uns nicht verrückt zu machen. LG Susi


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



susi491 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wir brauchen uns nicht verrückt zu machen. LG Susi



Wieso auch, seit fast drei Jahren  gibt es diese  Maschen und vor Gericht trauen sich die Knaben nach zwei Niederlagen nicht mehr. ( bei aberhunderttausenden von Betroffen )

Leider reichen die freiwilligen/unnötigen   Zahlungen aus, um Ferraris, Bugattis oder ähnliche Luxuskarossen
 zu finanzieren


----------



## Werbehasser (7 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Zur *Online Service Ltd.* sei noch anzumerken, dass der Vermieter K. von der *Donaustr. 19 a* in 63452 Hanau recht deutlich seine Freude zum Ausdruck bringt, dass diese smarten Jungs dort nie in seinem Haus eingezogen sind bzw. ihre Tätigkeiten aufgenommen hatten.

Er berichtet zudem über unzählige Polizei- und Presseaktionen vor seinem Haus "*Donaustr. 19 a*" sowie dem Herumlungern zahlreicher Journalisten und ganz ganz wilden Attacken Geprellter ...

Kurzum; eine *Online Service Ltd.* oder sonstige Briefkastenableger dieses Konsortiums von R. A. oder K. D. oder ... sind und waren auch nicht in der "*Donaustr. 19 a*" ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Werbehasser schrieb:


> Kurzum; eine *Online Service Ltd.* oder sonstige Briefkastenableger dieses Konsortiums von R. A. oder K. D. oder ... sind und waren auch nicht in der "*Donaustr. 19 a*" ...


Also - hinfahren lohnt sich nicht, denn es ist überhaupt nichts dort, noch nicht einmal ein schäbiger Briefkasten. Offenbar verkriecht man sich hinter Stahltüren in F. in der Quirinsstraße.


----------



## susi491 (18 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hey, schaut mal auf diese Seite.LG Susi
[...]


----------



## susi491 (18 August 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Dreckschleuder hatte ich gar nicht geschrieben. Oder gebt bei Google ein:computer betrug my-advents-kalender


----------



## sylvi4u (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Also ich habe die Tage eine "Ankündigung gerichtliches Klageverfahren" bekommen von dieser Kanzlei K* G* aus München, aber "meine" Katja wohnt in der Brienner Str. 44. Sie haben sogar die Kopie eines Gerichtsurteils beigefügt (ob das echt ist?). In diesem Urteil wird die Klage von jemand abgewiesen, der sich bei einem kostenpflichtigen Routenplaner angemeldet hat. Ist doch wohl was anderes wie so ein dusseliger Atzwentzkalender oder? :wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



sylvi4u schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Tage eine "Ankündigung gerichtliches Klageverfahren" bekommen von dieser Kanzlei K* G* aus München, aber "meine" Katja wohnt in der Brienner Str. 44. Sie haben sogar die Kopie eines Gerichtsurteils beigefügt (ob das echt ist?). In diesem Urteil wird die Klage von jemand abgewiesen, der sich bei einem kostenpflichtigen Routenplaner angemeldet hat.


Du meinst sicher das hier, das jetzt Tausende von Usern in ihrer Post haben:
Inkasso dubios: Firma droht mit irreführendem Urteil aus Wiesbaden : computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mit diesem irreführenden Urteilversucht man nun massiv, bei Tausenden von Unsern das "Pressing" zu erhöhen.


----------



## sylvi4u (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Sieht wohl so aus, habe gar nicht die Zeit, das alles zu lesen... habe halt mal auf die Rückseite der Kopie von dem Urteil geschaut und gesehn, dass es da um einen Routeplaner geht... soll mich wohl ganz arg fürchten und endlich Geld rausrücken (inzwischen sind wir etwa beim Doppelten der ursprünglich verlangten Summe).


----------



## bernhard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



sylvi4u schrieb:


> soll mich wohl ganz arg fürchten und endlich Geld rausrücken


Das ist der Zweck. Gar fürchterliche Zahlungsangst verbreiten mit einer Vogelscheuche, die wie der böse Wolf im Kasperle-Theater aussieht.


----------



## susi491 (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Hi, hab auch am 09.09.  eine ’’Ankündigung gerichtliches Klageverfahren’’ von K erhalten. Ein Urteil  ’’Im Namen des Volkes’’  war auch dabei....grins. Bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht. :szaf:


----------



## sylvi4u (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

*bibber* :crazy:


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2008)

*my-Adventskalender.de  Vorankündigung Klageverfahren*

Hallo zusammen, 

leider bin ich auch auf dieses dubiöse my-Adventskalender.de gestoßen und habe mich dort registriert. 
Siehe: 
my-adventskalender.de: Verbraucherschutz mahnt Firma ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de 
Nach einer schriftlichen Mahnung habe ich am 12.4 ein schriftliches Widerrufsrecht an die Firma Inline Service geschickt. 
Heute kam eine Ankündigung zum gerichtlichen Klageverfahren mit erneuten Überweisungsträger und 
einer Kopie eines Zettels vom Amtsgericht Wiesbaden, wo eine Klägerin, der mit einer ähnlichen Seite selbiges passierte, erfolglos klagte. 

Was sollen ich und weitere Betroffene in diesen Fall tun? Ist das Panikmache? 
Bin mir noch nichtmal sicher, ob die angegebene IP-Adresse stimmt. 

Bitte um Hilfe, 
Danke, 
Yvi


----------



## bernhard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Haltlose Panikmache beschreibt die Vorgehensweise vollumfänglich.


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2008)

*AW: my-Adventskalender.de  Vorankündigung Klageverfahren*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nichtmal sicher, ob die angegebene IP-Adresse stimmt.


Selbst wenn sie stimmen würde, wäre es haltlose Einschüchterung
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Das Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt klar!


Das steht hier schon seit gestern  klarer: 
Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von Katja Günther: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

man sollte auch mal die News lesen..


----------



## susi491 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Die Suchmaschinen laufen heiß, Meldungen in Foren und Blogs überschlagen sich, die Medien erhöhen die Schlagzahl der Berichte und das Amtsgericht Wiesbaden fühlt sich zu einer Pressemitteilung verpflichtet. Und das alles nur wegen einer Person; *Unsere Freundin*.
  Es ist unglaublich, welches Drama sich derzeit um *unsere Freundin*.abspielt. Mit immer neuen Methoden wird versucht, den Forderungen für die Abzockangebote der Online ......Nachdruck zu verleihen, zuletzt durch eine gezielte Fehlinterpretation eines rechtskräftigen Urteils des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden.:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



susi491 schrieb:


> der Online ......Nachdruck zu verleihen, zuletzt durch eine gezielte Fehlinterpretation eines rechtskräftigen Urteils des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden.:roll:


warum in die Ferne  schweifen...
Amtsgericht Wiesbaden widerspricht Mahnungen von K. G.: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



susi491 schrieb:


> Und das alles nur wegen einer Person; *Unsere Freundin*.


...und noch eine Fehlinterpretation - es geht in den meisten Fällen nicht darum, was die Anwältin will, sondern darum, wie die Forderung des hessischen Unternehmens zu Stande kam.


----------



## bernhard (30 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> es geht in den meisten Fällen nicht darum, was die Anwältin will, sondern darum, wie die Forderung des hessischen Unternehmens zu Stande kam.


Das Gegenteil ist richtig.

Um die rechtlich nachvollziehbare Begründung der Forderung geht es in den bekannten Mahndroh-Erpressungsschreiben an keiner Stelle.

Den Betroffenen wird einfach maximal mit vermeintlich üblen Konsequenzen gedroht, wenn nicht die Forderung bezahlt werden sollte.

Das ist wie im Kasperle-Theater, wenn den Kindern ein gehöriger Schreck eingejagd werden soll. Dann reicht nicht der Kasper oder ein Nachbar, dann muss der böse Wolf auf die Bühne.

Im Fall der Kostenfallen muss also eine Person her, die genügend Angst verbreiten kann. Dafür reicht ein Studienabbrecher oder der Schuster von nebenan genau nicht.

Ein Organ der Rechtspflege mit dem Spezialgebiet Strafrecht zieht schon ganz gut. Allein das wird die Zahlerquote erheblich ankurbeln.

Ohne zugkräftige Gallionsfigur, die genügend Zahlungsangst erzeugen kann, würde sich das Porto auf den Mahndrohbriefen kaum noch lohnen. Die Dame ist jeden Euro ihrer Gage wert.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Ich sage das mal einfacher.

In drei Jahren mit Kostenfallen musste noch niemand zahlen, weil der Zahlungsanspruch wirklich durchsetzbar war. Wer gezahlt hat, tat dies aus Angst vor angedrohten Übeln, die er sich ersparen wollte.

Ich habe eine Restmenge Respekt vor Taschendieben oder Bankräubern. Sie handeln natürlich gesetzeswidrig, aber sie üben keine Gewalt gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen aus.

Dieses Inkasso-Stalking, bei dem man rechtsunkundige Mitmenschen, die objektiv keinen Grund haben, eine Zahlung zu leisten, mit Mahndrohungen in Angstzustände presst, um sie zu einem gefühlten Zwang zur Zahlung als kleineres Übel zu nötigen, ist nichts anderes als psychische Gewalt gegen Mitmenschen, um sich an ihren Schwächen zu bereichern.

Das ist ekelhaft und nur noch verachtenswert. Tiefer sinken kann man nicht.

Eine Anwältin, die bei diesem Treiben die Eskalation der erzeugten Angst zu bezwecken hat, wird das genau wissen und macht nach meiner Einschätzung im vollen Bewusstsein dieser Umstände mit.


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Gerichtsurteil gegen die Online Service Ltd.: Die Herrschaften müssen die Gewinne offenlegen, die sie mit ihren Kostenfallen gemacht haben.


----------



## Vermeer76 (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Auch ich habe gerade bei folgendem Link die tolle Nachricht gelesen:

Verbraucherschützer erfolgreich gegen Kostenfallen - Golem.de

Sollte der Link nicht erlaubt sein... bitte löschen...

Gruß Vermeer76


----------



## Freejack (21 März 2009)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

der thread nennt sich zwar Finger weg, aber eigentlich gehts hier darum, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Bei mir ist es in den Brunnen von Mein-Adventskalender.net gefallen.

Ich möchte hier mal alle User aufrufen, die auch in diese Kostenfalle getappt sind, zu posten, wie der Stand der Dinge bei ihnen ist und wie sie sich verhalten.

Ich habe nach einigen Forderungen per mail, die nun den ersten Brief von einem Inkassounternehmen bekommen.

Wie auch die mails werde ich diesen unbeachtet lassen und abwarten. Mal sehen wie weit diese Abzocker es treiben werden.

Meldet euch doch mal, ihr die auch betroffen sind.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2009)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Zum Stand der Dinge,

bei jedem Projekt der Nutzlos-Mafia,

bei jedem Betroffenen,

bei allen Einzelfällen,

seit mehr als drei Jahren,

bei Millionen Betroffenen.


----------



## Freejack (21 März 2009)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Nachtrag

grad mal die Inkassofirma gegoogelt

Proinkasso Hanau

auch so eine dubiose Firma, die können mich mal.......:scherzkeks:


----------



## Freejack (21 März 2009)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Zum Stand der Dinge,
> 
> bei jedem Projekt der Nutzlos-Mafia,
> 
> ...


 

sorry, aber damit kann ich nun wirklich nix anfangen :wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (21 März 2009)

*AW: Finger weg My-Adventskalender.de*

Mag sein, dass wir inzwischen etwas betriebsblind geworden sind.
Aber im Ernst, vor dem Mahndrohgeblubbere der Anbieter, den angeschlossenen Inkassobüros und deren Anwälten muss man in etwa so viel Angst haben wie vor einem Frühlingslüftchen.

Wenn Du immer noch ratlos bist, scroll bitte zurück zum Anfang dieser Seite und klicke auf die Links in der Infobox.

Dann verwandelt sich das :wall: in ein :scherzkeks: und später begegnest Du dieser Sorte von Gesellen mit arty:

LG
wahlhesse


----------

